# Hammer fans your wait is almost over



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

For those of you that remember the series, Sledgehmmer 1st Season will be released Tuesday July 27th.  
"trust me I know what I'm doing"


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

and here i thought this was a thread about a resurgence of hammer studios...lol


----------

